
Show HN: Myth Busting Hammer - TatsuyaShiga
https://app.cdac19.com/
======
TatsuyaShiga
Hello. I make a new tool ageinst MYTH. True stories are boring and hard to
spread, so I made a tool to make them interesting. I also applied to the
Maker's Festival, so you can use it if you like!
[https://www.producthunt.com/makers-
festival/wfh/voting](https://www.producthunt.com/makers-festival/wfh/voting).

